
Retail Store ‘Bubble’ Has Burst and CEOs Search for Answers - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/retail-store-bubble-has-burst-and-ceos-search-for-answers-1489838402?mod=e2fb
======
Eridrus
[http://archive.is/5feio](http://archive.is/5feio)

